# Hira Lal has won the Mr. Universe title at the 65th World Bodybuilding Championship



## Curt James (Nov 13, 2011)

*The real hero Hira Lal*

By Priyanka Monga, Hindustan Times
New Delhi, November 12, 2011

Twenty-three years after an Indian first won the Mr. Universe title,  another desi has done it. Hira Lal, 33, a professional bodybuilder from  Kapurthala, Punjab, has won the Mr Universe title at the 65th World Body  Building Championship that was recently held in Mumbai. 

In 1988, it was  Premchand Degra who had won the title.   ???It is a dream come true. I am extremely happy to have won the  title for the country,??? says Lal, a head constable with Punjab Police.  He says it was his childhood visits to the akhada with his father that  inspired him to take up professional bodybuilding. 

 He???s slightly disappointed, though. ???_Logon se bahut zyada samman mila lekin na _government _aur na kisi _bodybuilding association ya federation _se koi _reward _mila_; _jaise baaki _sportspersons _ko milta hai. Ek _gold medal _mila jo asli _gold _bhi nahi hai_.??? 

[^^^^ I tried to translate that from Hindi using FreeTranslation.com, but it didn't work. Not sure what language that might be. A little help?]

 A Bollywood actor he looks up to? ???I don???t watch movies but I like  Salman Khan because he has inspired so many boys to start going to the  gym.???

From *The real hero Hira Lal - Hindustan Times*






*L-R:* Heera Lal, unidentified, B. Maheshwaran

Heera Lal of Punjab, who won Mr. Asia last year (2010), has won the IFBB  World Amateur Championship 2011 (Mr. Universe) held at Mumbai on  November 6.

From *FLASH NEWS: Heera Lal is Mr. Universe « TrainingMasters*






YouTube Video















Lal winning Mr. World 2011


----------

